# tired all the time



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

what could it be? my thyroid is normal, my glucose levels are normal. everything except blood platletes are in the normal range yet i'm always tired no matter what i do.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Top 10 Ways to Boost Your Energy

Summary:

- up your magnesium intake by eating a little more fish, almonds, cashews, whole grains
- exercise more, even a 10 min walk
- take an hour power nap
- don't skip breakfast or any other meal
- reduce stress/anger/anxiety/fear
- drink more water, less alcohol
- Eat less sugar 
- have a protein power snack
- have a latte: the caffeine will give you a boost and the protein from the milk will make it last longer
- Check for anemia

I have the same problem and am pretty useless unless I've had some coffee. I have no idea what it is, but these things are helpful. Just forcing yourself to get involved and do things helps, too.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

it could be the meds. they can make you drowsy.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

-Change up your diet a bit. I cut out meat and it helped, but don't feel obligated to do so. Just eat more fruits and veggies
-exercise daily
-CAFFEINE (just not in the evenings)


----------



## Nevontzway (Mar 9, 2012)

prplchknz said:


> what could it be? my thyroid is normal, my glucose levels are normal. everything except blood platletes are in the normal range yet i'm always tired no matter what i do.


 Are you sleeping okay?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Stress can make you tired. It drains energy, stops you sleeping properly, makes you depressive etc which all lead to tiredness.
Check that you are on top of your life. If there are things worrying you try and deal with them as soon as you can. Try doing meditation or relaxation at night and in the morning.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm the same way. I can seriously lie down and sleep any time of the day and still wake up tired and exhausted. Depression causes this lack of energy. Also, anaemia, but you said your count is fine. Maybe check your blood oxygenation levels, but unless you're a smoker or have heart or lung problems, your oxygen saturation should be 99-100 %. Anti-depressants like zoloft can just make you sleep all day. Dehydration can make you tired too. Just make sure you get all your meals on time and don't over-exert yourself because you can't make up a deficit of sleep or energy just like that. You can try to keep more sweet things like energy drinks at hand to boost yourself. My boyfriend is addicted to Red Bull, he swears that's the only way he gets work done. I am addicted to tea. You need a helthy-ish caffeine boost now and then.

Also, I want to add, don't be too hard on yourself just because you feel like you're not doing as much as other people are. People are made differently. My friends are all whirlwinds of energy and I'm the one dragging my feet after them. But it's okay to "power down" and conserve what little energy you have. People are all built differently and have different stamina levels and stressors.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> -Change up your diet a bit. I cut out meat and it helped, but don't feel obligated to do so. Just eat more fruits and veggies
> -exercise daily
> -CAFFEINE (just not in the evenings)


all the times i cut out meat i ended up feeling worse.

I am getting enough sleep, and it could be the meds I took a 3 hour nap yesterday and it was nice, but i had been skipping naps and feeling exhausted by bed time, my mom even commented on how tired I looked. I can't keep taking naps, but i feel that i need them to function


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I did cocaine for the first time in my life and never felt so awake. it was nice, not jittery like caffiene but smooth. Can't do it all the time. don't want to get addicted


----------



## ChloeCat (Jun 2, 2011)

Introvertedness? Needing more alone time?


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have a regular sleeping schedule? Like you go to bed and wake up around the same times every night and morning? If not, that may help.
20 minute power naps are also very refreshing.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

yes I have a regular sleep schedule.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

depression can make you feel tired all the time. exercise will help with your mood, and break the cycle of depression -> no energy -> no exercise -> worse depression/less energy. its a bad rut to be in,


----------

